# Cyber Monday Deal!



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2018)

*25%OFF* on our Japanese Knife Sharpening Class

Use Code: *CyberMonday25%OFFSharpeningClass*

Click on link below:
https://martellknives.com/discount/CyberMonday25%OFFSharpeningClass?redirect=/products/japanese-knife-sharpening-class


----------



## brianh (Nov 25, 2018)

Just sent you an email with a couple location-related questions


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2018)

brianh said:


> Just sent you an email with a couple location-related questions




Responded!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2018)

Today's THE day folks!


----------



## brianh (Nov 26, 2018)

This will be my second time taking a class with Dave. For those still learning, I can’t recommend it enough as you will learn things you won’t learn from videos alone.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2018)

brianh said:


> This will be my second time taking a class with Dave. For those still learning, I can’t recommend it enough as you will learn things you won’t learn from videos alone.



Can't wait to see you again Brian.


----------

